# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  انتقال جدول بانک

## Esmaeilmahmodzadeh

با سلام
 برای انتقال جدول بانک 2018 از یک سیستم به sql 2008 باید چیکار کنم

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

> با سلام
>  برای انتقال جدول بانک 2018 از یک سیستم به sql 2008 باید چیکار کنم


معمولا در نسخ جدید اگر Backup تهیه کنید در نسخ قدیمی به راحتی نمی توانید Restore کنید
1- بهترین روش استفاده از DTS هاست.مثلا ابزار Import/Export خود SQL Server.
2- می توانید ابتدا اسکریپت های پایگاه داده را تهیه کنید و بعد اطلاعات را هم به صورت فایل های XML انتقال بدید.
3- می توانید با استفاده از Remote server با هر دو instance ارتباط برقرار کنید و با استفاده از دستورات T-SQL اطلاعات را انتقال بدید.

----------

